# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  !! जरा गुनगुनाइए तो सही  !!ये गाने कैसे कैसे !!

## "Hamsafar+"

देहरादून का चुना लगाया कानपूर का कत्था
रत्नागिरी की पक्की सुपारी कलकत्ते का पत्ता
देहरादून का चुना लगाया कानपूर का कत्था
रत्नागिरी की पक्की सुपारी कलकत्ते का पत्ता
इलाहाबाद का जर्दा लगाइके
इलाहाबाद का जर्दा लगाइके आई लब पे लाली
खाई के भैया पान हमने लड़की पट्टाली रे बबुआ
खाई के भैया पान हमने लड़की पट्टाली रे बबुआ
देहरादून का चुना लगाया कानपूर का कत्था
रत्नागिरी की पक्की सुपारी कलकत्ते का पत्ता
इलाहाबाद का जर्दा लगाइके
खाई के भैया पान हमने लड़की पट्टाली रे

तेरे प्यार में देखा मैंने सारा हिन्दुस्तान
तेरे प्यार में देखा मैंने सारा हिन्दुस्तान
चुन चुन के मैं तेरे रूप का लाया हूँ सामान
लाया तू सामान क्या क्या लाया तू सामान
लाया तू सामान क्या क्या लाया तू सामान
साडी बनारस की लाया और लखनऊ की चुनरिया
मीरट से मैं झुमके लाया और बिजनोर से बिंदिया
चूड़ी फेरोज़बाद से लगा चोली जयपुर वाली
खाई के भैया पान हमने लड़की पट्टाली रे बबुआ
खाई के भैया पान हमने लड़की पट्टाली

होती है दिलवालों की बस इतनी सी पहचान
होती है दिलवालों की बस इतनी सी पहचान
कोई उनसे दिल मांगे तो दे देते है जान
दे देते है जान भैया
दे देते है जान भैया
न झुमका न कंगना मांगो न मांगो मैं हार
मेरा दिल कुछ और नहीं बस मांगे सच्चा प्यार
सात जनम का साथ निभादे बन जाओ घरवाली
हमने तेरे नाम अपने जींद लिख डाली
लड़की जो पतई वोही बनी घर वाली
देहरादून का चुना लगाया कानपूर का कत्था
रत्नागिरी की पक्की सुपारी कलकत्ते का पत्ता
अलाहबाद का ज़र्दा लगाइके
अलाहबाद का ज़र्दा लगाइके आई लब पे लाली
खाई के भैया पान हमने लड़की पट्टाली रे बबुआ
खाई के भैया पान हमने लड़की पट्टाली
खाई के भैया पान हमने लड़की पट्टाली

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जिस के  लिए  खाली  है  मेरे  दिल  की  खोली 
जिस  के  लिए  खाली  है  मेरे  दिल  की  खोली 
यार  कभी  बोले  न  प्यार  वाली  बोली 
लड़की  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 
लड़की  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 

मैं  हूँ  बड़ी  सीधी  रे  मैं  हूँ  बड़ी  भोली 
किसने  मुझे  देखा  मैं  संग  उसके  होली 
लड़का  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 
लड़का  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 
यह  अदा  यह  हुस्न  मेरा  मेरे  दिलबर  सब  है  तेरा 
यह  अदा  यह  हुस्न  मेरा  मेरे  दिलबर  सब  है  तेरा 
यह  गज़ब  की  चीज़  यारो  इस पे  मरते  है  हजारो 
इस  पे  मरते  है  हजारो 
इस  के  ही  घर  जायेगी  यार  मेरी  डोली 
किसने  मुझे  देखा  मैं  संग  उसके  होली 
लड़का  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 
लड़का  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 

इसकी  आँखें  इसका  काजल  मेरे  दिल  को  करता  पागल 
इसकी  आँखें  इसका  काजल  मेरे  दिल  को  करता  पागल 
अपनी  पलकों  में  छुपा लूँ  आ  तुझे  काजल  बनादूँ 
आ  तुझे  काजल  बनादूँ 
साथ  मेरे  खेले  यह  आँख  मिचोली 
यार  कभी  बोले  न  प्यार  वाली  बोली 
लड़की  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 
लड़की  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 
मैं  हूँ  बड़ी  सीधी  रे  मैं  हूँ  बड़ी  भोली 
किसने  मुझे  देखा  मैं  संग  उसके  होली 
लड़का  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली 
लड़की  मुड  मुड  के  मारे  अंखियों  से  गोली

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मैं लड़की पो पो पो तू लड़का पो पो पो
हम दोनों मिलें पो पो पो अब आगे होगा क्या
कुछ नही होगा कुछ नही होगा
हम दोनों में बस ये होगा
पो पो पा पो पो पा पो पो पा पो पो पा पो पो पा पो पो पा पो पो

मैं लड़का पो पो पो तू लड़की पो पो पो
हम दोनों मिलें पो पो पो अब आगे होगा क्या
कुछ नही होगा ...

पागलपन छोड़ दे ये कसमें तोड़ दे
अब रिश्ता जोड़ दे यु न बातें बना
कुछ ऐसा सोच न जानेमन टोक न
राहों में रोक न ऐसे मुझे न फंसा
मैं दीवानी तेरी दिलजानी
नज़र से नज़र मिला
जा अनजानी न कर नादानी
न ऐसे करीब आ
दिल दे दे पो पो पो दिल ले ले पो पो पो
क्यों भागे पो पो पो  कोई कारण बता
दिल नही लेना पो पो पो दिल नही देना पो पो पो
बस यु ही करते रहना पो पो पो पो पो पो

मस्तानी शाम है मस्ती का जाम है
कुछ तुझसे काम है आ न ज़रा पास आ
यु झूठी बात में औ न घाट में
मैं तेरे हाथ में समझूं इरादा तेरा
हे कुछ कर जाऊं के मैं मर जाऊं
समंदर में कूद के
ओ जानेजानां न देर लगाना
मज़ा तो ले डूब के
मैं आऊं पो पो पो मैं जाऊं पो पो पो
मान भी जा पो पो पो अब ऐसे न तडपा
अच्छा बाबा मान गया मैं रूठ के
अब तो ऐसे न जा पो पो पो पो पो पो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मैं पैदल से जा रहा था उंहें साइकिल से आ रही थी
मैं पैदल से जा रहा था उंहें साइकिल से आ रही थी
किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना

मैं साइकिल से जा रहा था उंहें टमटम से आ रही थी
किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना

क्या बोलता है रे तू
मैं मोटर से जा रही था उंहें ऑटो से आ रहा था
हाँ मैं मोटर से जा रही था उंहें ऑटो से आ रहा था
किया पोम पोम का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
किया पोम पोम का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना

मैं प्लेन से जा रही था उंहें मोटर से आ रहा थी
किया पमपम का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
किया पमपम का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना

दो गाने देगी ये छेड़खानी
रुजवा हुई सड़कों पे जवानी
मेरी जवानी
बुद्धू करे मुझसे आना पानी
क्यों न पढ़े इस दिल के कहानी
मेरी कहानी

मैं गलियों से जा रहा था उंहें खिड़की में खड़ी थी
मैं  गलियों से जा रहा था उंहें खिड़की में खड़ी थी
किया टिन टिन से इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
किया टिन टिन से इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना

रास्ते में पकड़े गलियों में रोके
पीछू पढ़ा है ये हाथ धोके
हाँ हाथ धोके
आशिक बना मैं दीवाना होके
देना मोहब्बत  में मुझको धोखे
हाँ  मुझको  धोखे

मैं  शौपिंग को जा रही था उंहें सिरा से आ रहा थी
हाँ मैंने मोटर से जा रही था उंहें सिरा से आ रहा थी
मेरा हाथों को जो पकड़ा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
मेरा हाथों को जो पकड़ा मुझे बदनाम किया ना

मैं पैदल से जा रहा था उंहें साइकिल से आ रही थी
मैं पैदल से जा रहा था उंहें साइकिल से आ रही थी
किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना

मैं मोटर से जा रही था उंहें ऑटो से आ रहा था
हाँ मैं मोटर से जा रही था उंहें ऑटो से आ रहा था
किया पोम पोम का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
किया पोम पोम का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना

----------


## kajal janu

श्याम तेरी बंसी पुकारे राधा नामलोग करे मीरा को यूँ ही बदनाम ....सांवरे की बंसी को बजने से कामराधा का भी श्याम वो तो मीरा का भी श्याम.......जमुना की लहरी बंसी वट कीछैयाकिसका नहीं कहो कृष्ण कन्हैयाश्याम का दिवाना तो सारा ब्रजधाम.......लोग करे..कौन जाने बांसुरीयाँ किसको बुलायेजिसके मन भाये वो उसीके गुण गायेकौन नहीं बंसी की धुन का गुलाम....राधा का भी...श्याम तेरी बंसी पुकारे राधा नाम लोग करे मीरा कोयूँ ही बदनाम ....सांवरे की बंसी को बजने से काम राधा का भी श्याम वो तो मीरा का भी श्याम......

----------


## kajal janu

* मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 3    मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी, नैन शराबी, चाल नवाबी रे       ले झंडू बाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए      मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए      मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी, नैन शराबी, चाल नवबी रेले झंडू बाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 2   मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 2     शिल्पा सा फिगर बेबो सी अदा, बेबो सी अदा    शिल्पा सा फिगर बेबो सी अदा, बेबो सी अदा   है मेरे झटके में फिल्मी मज़ा रे फिल्मी मज़ा    हाए तू ना जाने मेरे नखरेवे    हाए तू ना जाने मेरे नखरेवे लाखों रुपैया उड़ावे   मैं टकसाल हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   सिनिमा हॉल हुई, डार्लिंग  तेरे लिए    मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 2    ओ मुन्नी रे, ओ मुन्नी रे    तेरा गली गली में चर्चा रे  है जमा इश्क़ दा इश्क़ दा पर्चा रे   जमा इश्क़ दा इश्क़ दा पर्चा रे   ओ मुन्नी रे  कैसे अनाड़ी से पाला पड़ाजी पाला पड़ा    हो कैसे अनाड़ी से पाला पड़ा जी पाला पड़ा    बिना रुपए के आके खड़ा मेरे पीछे पड़ा    पोपट ना जाने मेरे पीछे वो सैफ़ू (हाए हाए मार ही डालगी क्या)   पोपट ना जाने मेरे पीछे सैफ़ू से लेके लंबू खड़ा    आइटम यह आम हुई, डार्लिंग   तेरे लिए   आइटम यह आम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   है तुझ में पूरी बोतल का नशा, बोतल का नशा   है तुझ में पूरी बोतल का नशा, बोतल का नशा   कर दे बुडापे को कर दे जवान रे कर दे जवान   होंठों पे गाली तेरी आँखें दुलाली, हाए    होंठों पे गाली तेरी आँखें दुलाली रे दे है जिया   तू आइटम बॉम्ब हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए    मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग मेरे लिए - 2    मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी, नैन शराबी, चाल नवबी रेले झंडु बाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   बात यह आम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   बे-हिन्दुस्तान हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए     अमिया से आम हुई, डार्लिंग मेरे लिए   ले झंडु बाम हुई, डार्लिंग मेरे लिए   सीनेमाहाल हुई, तेरे तेरे तेरे लिए   आले बदनाम हुई हांजी हन तेरे लिए   ले सरेआम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए     डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 3* 	 		:book:

----------


## robin hood

> मैं पैदल से जा रहा था उंहें साइकिल से आ रही थी
> मैं पैदल से जा रहा था उंहें साइकिल से आ रही थी
> किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
> किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
> 
> मैं साइकिल से जा रहा था उंहें टमटम से आ रही थी
> किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
> किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
> 
> ...


आहा 
वाह 
वाह
किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना
किया टन टन का इशारा मुझे बदनाम किया ना:)

----------


## robin hood

> * मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 3    मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी, नैन शराबी, चाल नवाबी रे       ले झंडू बाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए      मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए      मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी, नैन शराबी, चाल नवबी रेले झंडू बाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 2   मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 2     शिल्पा सा फिगर बेबो सी अदा, बेबो सी अदा    शिल्पा सा फिगर बेबो सी अदा, बेबो सी अदा   है मेरे झटके में फिल्मी मज़ा रे फिल्मी मज़ा    हाए तू ना जाने मेरे नखरेवे    हाए तू ना जाने मेरे नखरेवे लाखों रुपैया उड़ावे   मैं टकसाल हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   सिनिमा हॉल हुई, डार्लिंग  तेरे लिए    मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 2    ओ मुन्नी रे, ओ मुन्नी रे    तेरा गली गली में चर्चा रे  है जमा इश्क़ दा इश्क़ दा पर्चा रे   जमा इश्क़ दा इश्क़ दा पर्चा रे   ओ मुन्नी रे  कैसे अनाड़ी से पाला पड़ाजी पाला पड़ा    हो कैसे अनाड़ी से पाला पड़ा जी पाला पड़ा    बिना रुपए के आके खड़ा मेरे पीछे पड़ा    पोपट ना जाने मेरे पीछे वो सैफ़ू (हाए हाए मार ही डालगी क्या)   पोपट ना जाने मेरे पीछे सैफ़ू से लेके लंबू खड़ा    आइटम यह आम हुई, डार्लिंग   तेरे लिए   आइटम यह आम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   है तुझ में पूरी बोतल का नशा, बोतल का नशा   है तुझ में पूरी बोतल का नशा, बोतल का नशा   कर दे बुडापे को कर दे जवान रे कर दे जवान   होंठों पे गाली तेरी आँखें दुलाली, हाए    होंठों पे गाली तेरी आँखें दुलाली रे दे है जिया   तू आइटम बॉम्ब हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए    मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग मेरे लिए - 2    मुन्नी के गाल गुलाबी, नैन शराबी, चाल नवबी रेले झंडु बाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   मुन्नी बदनाम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   बात यह आम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए   बे-हिन्दुस्तान हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए     अमिया से आम हुई, डार्लिंग मेरे लिए   ले झंडु बाम हुई, डार्लिंग मेरे लिए   सीनेमाहाल हुई, तेरे तेरे तेरे लिए   आले बदनाम हुई हांजी हन तेरे लिए   ले सरेआम हुई, डार्लिंग तेरे लिए     डार्लिंग तेरे लिए - 3*              :book:


वाह वाह वाह 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए 
डार्लिंग मेरे लिए :group-dance:

----------


## santosh143

मस्त है मित्र और पेश किये जाय

----------


## kajal janu

* (इतनी शक्ति हमें देना दाता   मन का विश्वास कमजोर हो ना    हम चलें नेक रस्ते पे, हमसे  भूलकर भी कोइ भूल हो ना) -2  इतनी शक्ति हमें देना दाता    मन का विश्वास कमजोर हो ना   हर तरफ जुल्म है, बेबसी है    सहमा सहमा सा हर आदमी है   पाप का बोझ बढता ही जाये   जानें कैसे ये धरती थमीं है   बोझ ममता से तू ये उठाले    तेरी रचना का ये अंत हो ना    हम चलें नेक रस्ते पे, हमसे    भूलकर भी कोइ भूल हो ना   इतनी शक्ति हमें देना दाता    मन का विश्वास कमजोर हो ना    दूर अज्ञान के हो अंधेरे         तू हमें ज्ञान की रोशनीं दे        हर बुराई से बचके रहें हम      जितनी भी दे, भली जिन्दगी दे   बैर हो ना किसि का किसि से    भावना मन में बदले कि हो ना    हम चलें नेक रस्ते पे, हम से   भूलकर भी कोइ भूल हो ना       इतनी शक्ति हमें देना दाता    मन का विश्वास कमजोर हो ना    हम ना सोचें हमें क्या मिला है   हम ये सोचें किया क्या है    अर्पण      फूल खुशियों के बाटें सभीको     सबका जीवन हीं बन जाये मधुबन       अपनी करुणा का जल तू बहाके    कर दे पावन हर एक मन का कोना     हम चलें नेक रस्ते पे, हमसे     भूलकर भी कोइ भूल हो ना   इतनी शक्ति हमें देना दाता  मन का विश्वास कमजोर हो ना    हम अंधेरे में है, रोशनीं दे       खो ना दे खुद को हीं दुश्मनी से     हम सजा पायें अपने किये की   मौत भी हो तो सहले खुशी से   कल जो गुजरा है फिर से ना गुजरे    आने वाला वो कल ऐसा हो ना     हम चलें नेक रस्ते पे, हमसे    भूलकर भी कोइ भूल हो ना      इतनी शक्ति हमें देना दाता      मन का विश्वास कमजोर हो ना* 	 		:book:

----------


## agyani

तेरी निगाह से ऐसी शराब पी मैने ......कि फिर ना होश का दावा किया कभी मैने......वो और होंगे जिन्हें मौत आ गयी होगी .......निगाहें यार से पाई है ज़िंदगी मैने ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ऐ गम-ए-ज़िंदगी, कुछ तो दे मशवरा ......एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा.......मैं कहा जाऊं होता नहीं ये फ़ैसला.....एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा...................................  .... एक तरफ बाम पर कोई गुलफाम हैं.....एक तरफ महफिलें वादा-ओ-जाम है......दिल का दोनो से हैं कुछ ना कुछ हैं वास्ता......एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा...................................  .... उसके दर से उठा तो किधर जाऊँगा..... मयकदा छोड़ दूँगा तो मैं मर जाऊँगा......सख़्त मुश्किल में हूँ क्या करू ऐ खुदा......................................  .एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा...................................  .... ज़िंदगी एक हैं और तलबगार दो ......जान अकेली मगर जान के हक़दार दो..... दिल बता पहले किसका करू हक अदा.......................................  क तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा...................................  .... इस ताल्लूक को मैं कैसे तोड़ू ज़फर किसको अपनाऊँ मैं किसको छोड़ू ज़फ़र .....मेरा दोनो से रिश्ता हैं नज़दीक का .......................................एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा !

----------


## robin hood

> तेरी निगाह से ऐसी शराब पी मैने ......कि फिर ना होश का दावा किया कभी मैने......वो और होंगे जिन्हें मौत आ गयी होगी .......निगाहें यार से पाई है ज़िंदगी मैने ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ऐ गम-ए-ज़िंदगी, कुछ तो दे मशवरा ......एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा.......मैं कहा जाऊं होता नहीं ये फ़ैसला.....एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा...................................  .... एक तरफ बाम पर कोई गुलफाम हैं.....एक तरफ महफिलें वादा-ओ-जाम है......दिल का दोनो से हैं कुछ ना कुछ हैं वास्ता......एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा...................................  .... उसके दर से उठा तो किधर जाऊँगा..... मयकदा छोड़ दूँगा तो मैं मर जाऊँगा......सख़्त मुश्किल में हूँ क्या करू ऐ खुदा......................................  .एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा...................................  .... ज़िंदगी एक हैं और तलबगार दो ......जान अकेली मगर जान के हक़दार दो..... दिल बता पहले किसका करू हक अदा.......................................  क तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा...................................  .... इस ताल्लूक को मैं कैसे तोड़ू ज़फर किसको अपनाऊँ मैं किसको छोड़ू ज़फ़र .....मेरा दोनो से रिश्ता हैं नज़दीक का .......................................एक तरफ उसका घर एक तरफ मयकदा !


वाह वाह.........++
ज़िंदगी एक हैं और तलबगार दो ......जान अकेली मगर जान के हक़दार दो..... दिल बता पहले किसका करू हक अदा.......................................

----------


## agyani

बेपर्दा नज़र आयी कल जो चन्द बीबियां,
अकबर ज़मीं में गैरत-ए-क़ौमी से गड़ गया,
पूछा जो मैने आप का पर्दा वो क्या हुआ,
कहने लगीं के अक़्ल पे मर्दों की पड़ गया…................................... ..................................................  .......
निकलो ना बेनक़ाब ज़माना खराब है,
और उसपे ये शबाब, ज़माना खराब है,
सब कुछ हमें खबर है, नसीहत न कीजिये,
क्या होंगे हम खराब, ज़माना खराब है,
और उसपे ये शबाब, ज़माना खराब है,
पीने का दिल जो चाहे उन आँखों से पीजिए
मत पीजिए शराब, ज़माना खराब है,
और उसपे ये शबाब, ज़माना खराब है,
मतलब छुपा हुआ है यहां हर सवाल में,
दो सोचकर जवाब, ज़माना खराब है,
और उसपे ये शबाब, ज़माना खराब है,
राशिद तुम आ गये हो ना आखिर फ़रेब में,
कहते न थे जनाब, ज़माना खराब है,
और उसपे ये शबाब, ज़माना खराब है ..................................................  .......

----------


## robin hood

> बेपर्दा नज़र आयी कल जो चन्द बीबियां,
> अकबर ज़मीं में गैरत-ए-क़ौमी से गड़ गया,
> पूछा जो मैने आप का पर्दा वो क्या हुआ,
> कहने लगीं के अक़्ल पे मर्दों की पड़ गया…................................... ..................................................  .......
> निकलो ना बेनक़ाब ज़माना खराब है,
> और उसपे ये शबाब, ज़माना खराब है,
> सब कुछ हमें खबर है, नसीहत न कीजिये,
> क्या होंगे हम खराब, ज़माना खराब है,
> और उसपे ये शबाब, ज़माना खराब है,
> ...


वाह वाह छा गए अज्ञानी भेया :clap:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> वाह वाह छा गए अज्ञानी भेया :clap:


आप कब छाओगे ????

----------


## robin hood

> आप कब छाओगे ????


अज्ञानी जी शानदार गाने प्रस्तुत कर रहे हें ,अपने को नही आते

----------


## agyani

धन्यवाद आप सभी का....... पसन्द करने के लिए ।

----------


## agyani

ओनली फोर पत्नी पीड़ित ..................................................  ......  ..................................................  .....

हायो रब्बा..... हायो रब्बा हायो रब्बा , हायो रब्बा हायो रब्बा....हायो रब्बा  
..................................................  .......

आँ...आ...आँ...आ...आँ... आ
 ..................................................  ........शादी करके फँस गया यार अच्छा खासा था कँवारा ...शादी करके फँस गया अच्छा खासा था कँवारा ..................................................  ........अरे जो खाये पछताये जो ना खाये वो ललचाये... जो खाये पछताये जो ना खाये वो ललचाये ..................................................  ........दूर से  मीठा लगता है  ये कडवा लड्ढु प्यारा ..................................................  ........ शादी करके फँस गया यार अच्छा खासा था कँवारा  ..................................................  ........ आसमान की परी हो चाहे गौरी  हो या काली... चार दिनो की चाँदनी होती है हर घरवाली ..................................................  ........शादी करने वाला बस शादी के दिन हँसता है ,सारी उमर वो रोता है इस जाल मे जब फँसता है  ..................................................  ........ दर दर भटके...दर दर भटके मेरे यार  देखो इस आफत का मारा ..................................................  ........आँ..... आ .....आँ..... आ.....आँ.....आ ..................................................  ........ अरे सुन छैरी रे..... अरे सुन मेरे हिरवा..... सुनो हिरालाल रे ..................................................  ............,सारे अगर कँवारे होते ना करता कोई शादी ..... कैसे चलती ये दुनिया  कैसे बढती आबादी  ..................................................  ........आँ आ.....आँ आ.....आँ.....आ..... ..................................................  ........ ब्याह रचाके जो ना मै तेरी मम्मी को लाता , बोल जरा पगले तू कैसे इस धरती पे आता ,तेरे जैसा.....तेरे जैसा मूर्ख ना पैदा ना हो कहीँ दौबारा ..................................................  ........आँ आ .....आँ आ.....आँ आ ..................................................  ........ शादी करके फँस गया यार अच्छा खासा था कँवारा ..................................................  ........आँ आ .....आँ आ..... आँ आ ..................................................  ......... मेरे तन के गहने बन गये चँदा ओर सितारे ,मैने जितने सपने देखे पूरे हो गये सारे ,आज मै कितनी खुश हुँ जीबन की खुशियोँ को पा के ...जी करता है नाचू बिन पायल घुँघरु छनका के ..................................................  ........जैसे दिन के बिना अधूरी होती रैना काली ,दो पहियो के बिन चले ना गाडी जीवन वाली ,  मेरे अपने .....मेरे अपने मेरी जान मैने तुमपे सब कुछ वारा ..................................................  .. शादी करके फँस गया यार अच्छा खासा था कँवारा ..................................................  ...... जो खाये पछताये जो ना खाये वो ललचाये दूर से मीठा लगता है ये कडवा लड्ढु प्यारा । ..................................................  ........  आँ आ..... आँ आ..... आँ  आ ..................................................  ........

----------


## gill1313

> ओनली फोर पत्नी पीड़ित ..................................................  ......  ..................................................  .....
> 
> हायो रब्बा..... हायो रब्बा हायो रब्बा , हायो रब्बा हायो रब्बा....हायो रब्बा  
> ..................................................  .......
> 
> आँ...आ...आँ...आ...आँ... आ
>  ..................................................  ........शादी करके फँस गया यार अच्छा खासा था कँवारा ...शादी करके फँस गया अच्छा खासा था कँवारा ..................................................  ........अरे जो खाये पछताये जो ना खाये वो ललचाये... जो खाये पछताये जो ना खाये वो ललचाये ..................................................  ........दूर से  मीठा लगता है  ये कडवा लड्ढु प्यारा ..................................................  ........ शादी करके फँस गया यार अच्छा खासा था कँवारा  ..................................................  ........ आसमान की परी हो चाहे गौरी  हो या काली... चार दिनो की चाँदनी होती है हर घरवाली ..................................................  ........शादी करने वाला बस शादी के दिन हँसता है ,सारी उमर वो रोता है इस जाल मे जब फँसता है  ..................................................  ........ दर दर भटके...दर दर भटके मेरे यार  देखो इस आफत का मारा ..................................................  ........आँ..... आ .....आँ..... आ.....आँ.....आ ..................................................  ........ अरे सुन छैरी रे..... अरे सुन मेरे हिरवा..... सुनो हिरालाल रे ..................................................  ............,सारे अगर कँवारे होते ना करता कोई शादी ..... कैसे चलती ये दुनिया  कैसे बढती आबादी  ..................................................  ........आँ आ.....आँ आ.....आँ.....आ..... ..................................................  ........ ब्याह रचाके जो ना मै तेरी मम्मी को लाता , बोल जरा पगले तू कैसे इस धरती पे आता ,तेरे जैसा.....तेरे जैसा मूर्ख ना पैदा ना हो कहीँ दौबारा ..................................................  ........आँ आ .....आँ आ.....आँ आ ..................................................  ........ शादी करके फँस गया यार अच्छा खासा था कँवारा ..................................................  ........आँ आ .....आँ आ..... आँ आ ..................................................  ......... मेरे तन के गहने बन गये चँदा ओर सितारे ,मैने जितने सपने देखे पूरे हो गये सारे ,आज मै कितनी खुश हुँ जीबन की खुशियोँ को पा के ...जी करता है नाचू बिन पायल घुँघरु छनका के ..................................................  ........जैसे दिन के बिना अधूरी होती रैना काली ,दो पहियो के बिन चले ना गाडी जीवन वाली ,  मेरे अपने .....मेरे अपने मेरी जान मैने तुमपे सब कुछ वारा ..................................................  .. शादी करके फँस गया यार अच्छा खासा था कँवारा ..................................................  ...... जो खाये पछताये जो ना खाये वो ललचाये दूर से मीठा लगता है ये कडवा लड्ढु प्यारा । ..................................................  ........  आँ आ..... आँ आ..... आँ  आ ..................................................  ........


वाह क्या बात है मित्र

----------


## loolugupta

bhaiya jyada na gungunao warna rah chalte thukai hone lagegi

----------

